# trying to using my sony cybershot as a webcam...help



## batgurl (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a sony cybershot dscp72 digital camera that I really want to use as a webcam. Sony says that it isn't designed for that, but in theory with a tv card may work... so I bought the tv card for my laptop and a $54 cord that connects av to svideo and the ac adapter for my cam... black picture... the computer doesn't seem to recognize the cam when it is connected this way.. only the tv card... so I think I need a codec or something because the only one I have is a usb driver for the sony and I can't use usb with it or the camera lens closes to transfer pictures... grrrrrr.. I would appreciate any help at all... maybe I just have to return everything... didn't want to have to buy another cam... thx for considering this anyway...


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Nope---return it. Digital cameras aren't designed to be webcams. I mean maybe someone has discovered a hack but I doubt it.


----------



## batgurl (Dec 23, 2005)

thanks, jack.


----------

